# So Very Sad, how do I get through this week.



## shepherdmom

When I used the last refill on his medication I made an appointment for yesterday for an exam and bloodwork. Over the past month it has become clear that Buddy is going downhill fast. He back legs are twisting more and more. He is falling down a lot. He has had a few fatty tumors on his chest for the last couple of years but recently we've noticed there are much, much more. My husband and I decided this weekend that unless the vet had some magic miracle up her sleeve it is time. We can see it in his eyes. Yesterday I did all his favorite things, we went for a car ride, I fed him a big marrow bone and basically spoiled him rotten. at 4:30 (our appointment was for 5) the vets office called, there was an emergency and she wasn't going to be able to see Buddy. They rescheduled for next Monday. 

I am a basket case. I'm thrilled I get another week with Bud but at the same time I am heartbroken and crying. How can I possibly do this the whole week? I know the dogs are feeling our emotions. I don't want Buddy to be scared but I don't know how to dial back the absolute sorrow I'm feeling. :teary:


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

I am so sorry. Just sending hugs and prayers your way.


----------



## robk

You can't dial it back. Grieving is a natural emotion.


----------



## Msmaria

I can't even imagine how you feel right now. I'm sure I would be just as sad as you are so I really don't have any advice . Sending hugs too.


----------



## K9POPPY

Oh how very sad to hear your news, We went through the same sadness in February. It is so terrible to see their decline. Words cannot express my sorrow for you and your special dog. I am sure that your pet knows your love. Prayers and thoughts to you in the coming days, I am so, so sorry. Bob


----------



## wolfy dog

Oh, that is so hard. And then have to wait after you made that decision. Can't you invite another vet to your home to do this?


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

wolfy dog said:


> Oh, that is so hard. And then have to wait after you made that decision. Can't you invite another vet to your home to do this?


I agree. I had a vet come to my house to send Annie to the bridge. I didn't want her to have to go through the stress of going to the vet office. I wanted her to go to sleep, at home, surrounded by her family. It was one of the best decisions I have ever made.


----------



## NancyJ

It is so hard to see them slipping. If you can't find someone else to come over maybe you can prevail on the vet. If not, just give him all the love you can this week....and give yourself some too.


----------



## wolfy dog

Cases like these should come first. There must be slot available sooner than Monday.
My last four dogs died at home peacefully surrounded by their friends and us.
And, because they do remember the vet in their last hour I made sure I gave them Valium a few hours before the vet came, so they would be sound asleep. This worked beautifully. I just picked it up at the vets a few days before so I had it when I had to call the vet over.


----------



## readaboutdogs

Yes so sorry. It is so hard watching the decline. But you do have a date. The wondering when part is over. Keep up normal routine, they like that, it's a comfort. Do some more special love. Enjoy your weekend with Buddy and yourselves. Talk over good times with him. Peace to you, your family and Buddy.


----------



## SuperG

Wow....your post really gets to me...brings me back to those times when I was brought to my knees....having to say "goodbye"...

I only say this....because it helped me last time and won't help your situation ( I wish I could )...I looked at this wonderful creature which was so different now than it's once noble self I had come to love so dearly...but she was still "her" even though she had changed so much physically...I guess it didn't matter...she was still my incredible buddy....that's all that really mattered I guess. But then it dawned on me...she was such a noble creature and truly exuded dignity...I finally allowed her "dignity" to guide me brightly and allow such a proud beautiful creature to leave this world with some of her dignity intact.

You will and are doing what is best...rest assured..whatever it might be.

SuperG


----------



## katieliz

I am so sorry. yes, if you possibly can, go for the valium and the home visit. it is so much better for them. thinking of you and buddy, knowing I'm not far behind with my dear old girl. take care.


----------



## shepherdmom

Thank you everyone for your kind words. I'm crying again. Darn it! 

Please don't blame the vet. When I made the appointment last month it was for a prescription refill and bloodwork. Only the office manager knew that had changed because we talked about it. She wasn't there last night when the emergency came up and they called me. 

I live way out... the nearest vet, mine, is in another town. I don't know of any vets that would make a house call here. 

In the past when its been a weekend/holiday we have done it ourselves... but I just can't. Not with my Buddy. I'm already destroyed.


----------



## Courtney

Your post made me cry  

These loyal companions we have will shatter us into a million pieces. They are a extension of us- all that is good.

My parents had to put their dear boy down last summer. My mom spent the time when he was still in our world telling him the story of his life & celebrating his life.

Do take care.....


----------



## Chip18

Well I don't want to be Mr Sunshine! Fatty tissues is a concern! But if it 's DM, it's not over yet! But it will be a lot of hard work for you! Dealt with my girl that could no longer walk for 18 months, had I know more she might still be here? 

DM is most certainly a Boxer thing!:

Thatcher has DM. Anyone use Dwanecart wheelchair? - Boxer Board

I'm Gunther on that board, look it over, if your dog is not in Pain but can no longer walk...then most likely it is DM?

It would still be a losing battle but the end could be much, much later, a wheel chair and potty pads, and incontinence issues would be involved.


----------



## SuperG

Courtney said:


> Your post made me cry
> 
> They are a extension of us- all that is good.



Well said...helped me understand why it hurts so much....

Thanks,

SuperG


----------



## shepherdmom

Chip18 said:


> Well I don't want to be Mr Sunshine! Fatty tissues is a concern! But if it 's DM, it's not over yet! But it will be a lot of hard work for you! Dealt with my girl that could no longer walk for 18 months, had I know more she might still be here?


Chip, 

Thank you for the kind though, but no its not DM. We lost that battle with his brother 2 no almost 3 years ago now. Buddy has arthritis in his spine. He was on Rymidal and when that stopped working we moved him to Metacam, he is on the max dose of that now.


----------



## Stosh

When our gsd Omy began having uncontrollable seizures and strokes I kept searching her eyes for that one look that said "I'll be ok, I'm getting better" but all I saw was that look of "I'm already gone". I knew I was looking for hope for me but she was telling me that I had to do what I promised I would do- the best for her. He's trusted you with his life and sadly, you have to honor that trust. It's the pact we make


----------



## Chip18

shepherdmom said:


> Chip,
> 
> Thank you for the kind though, but no its not DM. We lost that battle with his brother 2 no almost 3 years ago now. Buddy has arthritis in his spine. He was on Rymidal and when that stopped working we moved him to Metacam, he is on the max dose of that now.


Ok I was trying! But yeah I "knew " Struddells" battle was done the weekend before it was time to say goodbye! My wife had to make to the appointment that Monday... it was beyond me. I was with her..but yeah... so sorry!


----------



## Bear GSD

I'm so very sorry. It's never easy, I wish it was


----------



## glowingtoadfly

I wish the vet would not have done that. Very hard for you.


----------



## Colie CVT

I am very sorry you are going through this and they had an unfortunate emergency happen. Can you call them back and see if they could potentially get you in this week instead of having to wait until next monday? Unless it is a family emergency that will take the vet out of the area, they should be able to fit you in somehow.  I know that for good clients we always do everything we can to make it as easy as possible when it is easiest for you, rather than us. It is really never an easy decision, and when you feel it is time, the idea of going on can be almost harder than the decision to end their pain.


----------



## SuperG

Stosh said:


> When our gsd Omy began having uncontrollable seizures and strokes I kept searching her eyes for that one look that said "I'll be ok, I'm getting better" but all I saw was that look of "I'm already gone". I knew I was looking for hope for me but she was telling me that I had to do what I promised I would do- the best for her. He's trusted you with his life and sadly, you have to honor that trust. It's the pact we make



So true....their eyes are so telling and true....most always

Your mentality seems very honorable.

SuperG


----------



## shepherdmom

Colie CVT said:


> I am very sorry you are going through this and they had an unfortunate emergency happen. Can you call them back and see if they could potentially get you in this week instead of having to wait until next monday? Unless it is a family emergency that will take the vet out of the area, they should be able to fit you in somehow.  I know that for good clients we always do everything we can to make it as easy as possible when it is easiest for you, rather than us. It is really never an easy decision, and when you feel it is time, the idea of going on can be almost harder than the decision to end their pain.


Thank you. I called this morning and got him switched to tomorrow.


----------



## wolfy dog

Will be thinking of you and your dog.


----------



## lorihd

my heart goes out to you at this difficult time, BIG HUGS TO YOU, lori


----------



## shepherdmom

Thank you all. Your posts are keeping me strong. Buddy is currently be spoiled chewing on something I normally would never get him a rawhide ring, but figure it won't hurt now.


----------



## SuperG

Your heart is in the right place....to be selfless at times can be difficult...but you have conquered that and what a wonderful creature like Buddy to help you become better and stronger. I was thinking about your situation today and saw it was changed to tomorrow...I'll be thinking about you and Buddy tomorrow..and reflecting on my days when I was in your shoes.

Head held high for Buddy...you are the good steward...even at it's hardest moments.

SuperG


----------



## wolfy dog

That picture made me tear up. What a sweet dog. We love them to end and beyond.
Thank you for posting that, that is very brave of you.


----------



## llombardo

I just went down memory lane with each of mine..remembering everything about the day I got each of them and bringing them home. Of course I bawled like a baby and gave them hugs and kisses. I feel your pain and I'm so sorry that you are going through this


----------



## Springbrz

:teary::hugs:Thinking of you today!


----------



## GatorBytes

Death leaves a pain that no one can heal,
But love holds a memory, no one can steal.

Peace to you and your beautiful baby.
Big :hugs:


----------



## Blanketback

More hugs from me too, shepherdmom. I know how much this hurts. But it's worth it, to have them in our lives. We're all here for you!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

I am so sorry . Take this time as you've been doing and do all the doggy things Buddy loves. Take care. This is such a hard walk to walk.


----------



## wolfy dog

Shepherdmom, this has been a dark day. I wish you well. Take good care of yourself and allow the time you need to heal. It never really goes away but it will become more manageable over time.


----------



## kbella999

I'm so sorry. My heart goes out to you. Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## shepherdmom

Thank you for all your kind words this week. You kept me going strong. 

RIP my Buddy Bear


----------



## Jack's Dad

Very sorry for your loss Shepherdmom. Your love for dogs (no matter where they come from) is obvious. 

You were blessed for a good long time with a special dog.

You'll miss Buddy but your other dogs will keep you busy.

My very best to you and your family.

RIP Buddy


----------



## wolfy dog

What a beautiful and well deserved tribute to your Buddy.


----------



## shepherdmom

The end of an era. I miss you all. 

RIP my darlings.


----------



## bill

Sooooo sorry!!! Shepherdmom they all were very beautiful! Bill

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HuskyMal89

Sorry for your loss!! One beautiful picture. It's never easy. I have a hard time just looking at these posts. One day you think of your boy and of your others and you will smile instead of cry . I don't even know how I'm gonna do it when my dogs get ready to go....


----------



## readaboutdogs

I am so sorry for your loss of Buddy. Those are such good pictures, so good to see him enjoying his chew! Handsome boy. Peace to you.


----------



## Alice13

My deepest condolences to you & RIP Buddy. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chip18

Our buddies fall by the way side on life's journey...


----------

